# من فضلكم ارجو الاجابه



## انسطاسيا (2 مارس 2009)

من فضلكم ارجو الاجابه 
بسم الاب الهادي والابن الفادي والروح القدس الذي عليه اعتمادي

من فضلكم معايا اسئله مش عارفه احلها ياريت تحلوها لو امكن
محتاجاهم ضروري وبسرعه ياريت

1/كم مره تعمل دوره عيد الصليب في الكنيسه خلال السنه مع ذكر اماكن قراءات اناجيل عيد الصليب
2/عدد رشومات الصليب في القداس الالهي .......... رشمه وهي ........ رشمه علي الكاهن والشمامسه والشعب و ........... رشمه علي الخبز والخمر .......... رشمه من الجسد والدم واليهما
3/لماذا لا يعطي الكاهن بخور في سر الكاثوليكون
4/اذكر ثلاثه مع ذكر الشاهد:
* اخذ رشوه
* اتهموا وهم ابرياء
* وصف كلا منهما بالجمال في طفولته او شبابه
* من الانهار جاء ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس ومع اي من الانبياء جاء ذكرها5/اذكر اربعه اكلوا عسلاً مع ذكر الشاهد6/من هو الذي ايقظه الملاك مرتين ليأكل7/ من هم اثنان دعاهم الله ليتنبأوا وهم صغار
8/من هما سيدتان ذكر اعمارهما في الكتاب المقدس
9/ من هو اول:
* ضارب بالعود والمزمار
* من ضحك في الكتاب المقدس
* ملك علي مملكه اسرائيل بعد انقسامها

10/ اذكر ثلاث مواضيع في الكتاب المقدس ورد فيها اسم الملاك ميخائيل 11/اذكر رتب وطغمات الملائكه12/ من هي الوحيده التي حلمت في الكتاب المقدس
13/ في مثل الابن الضال ترمز الحله الاولي الي ............ والخاتم الذي في اليد الي .......... والحذاء الي .............
14/ استشهد القديس لوقا وكان عمره ............... سنه  ​


----------



## أَمَة (3 مارس 2009)

رددت بقدر ما أعرف. أما القسم الأول فلا اعرف عنه لأنه يبدو أن من طقوس الكنيسة القبطية.

4/اذكر ثلاثه مع ذكر الشاهد:
* اخذ رشوه يهوذا الاسخريوطي
متى الأصحاح 26 العدد 15 وَقَالَ: «مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُونِي وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. ​ 
* اتهموا وهم ابرياء 
دانيال واصحابه
* وصف كلا منهما بالجمال في طفولته او شبابه
* من الانهار جاء ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس ومع اي من الانبياء جاء ذكرها 
5/اذكر اربعه اكلوا عسلاً مع ذكر الشاهد​ 
6/من هو الذي ايقظه الملاك مرتين ليأكل
ايليا النبي
الملوك الأول الأصحاح 19 العدد 5 وَاضْطَجَعَ وَنَامَ تَحْتَالرَّتَمَةِ. وَإِذَا بِمَلاَكٍ قَدْ مَسَّهُ وَقَالَ: [قُمْ وَكُلْ. ​ 
الملوك الأول الأصحاح 19 العدد 7 ثُمَّ عَادَ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ ثَانِيَةًفَمَسَّهُ وَقَالَ: [قُمْ وَكُلْ لأَنَّ الْمَسَافَةَ كَثِيرَةٌ عَلَيْك. ​ 
7/ من هم اثنان دعاهم الله ليتنبأوا وهم صغار 
ارميا وصموئيل ​ 
8/من هما سيدتان ذكر اعمارهما في الكتاب المقدس​ 
9/ من هو اول:​ 
* ضارب بالعود والمزمار النبي داود 
* من ضحك في الكتاب المقدس سارة زوجة ابراهيم 
* ملك علي مملكه اسرائيل بعد انقسامها يَرُبْعَامُ بْنُ نَبَاطَ​ 
10/ اذكر ثلاث مواضيع في الكتاب المقدس ورد فيها اسم الملاك ميخائيل
دانيال الأصحاح 12 العدد 1 [وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ يَقُومُ مِيخَائِيلُالرَّئِيسُ الْعَظِيمُ الْقَائِمُ لِبَنِي شَعْبِكَ وَيَكُونُ زَمَانُ ضِيقٍ لَمْيَكُنْ مُنْذُ كَانَتْ أُمَّةٌ إِلَى ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ. وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِيُنَجَّى شَعْبُكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُوجَدُ مَكْتُوباً فِي السِّفْرِ. ​رسالة يهوذا الأصحاح 1 العدد 9 وَأَمَّا مِيخَائِيلُ رَئِيسُالْمَلاَئِكَةِ، فَلَمَّا خَاصَمَ إِبْلِيسَ مُحَاجّاً عَنْ جَسَدِ مُوسَى، لَمْيَجْسُرْ أَنْ يُورِدَ حُكْمَ افْتِرَاءٍ، بَلْ قَالَ: "لِيَنْتَهِرْكَ الرَّبُّ
رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 12 العدد 7 وَحَدَثَتْ حَرْبٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ: مِيخَائِيلُ وَمَلاَئِكَتُهُ حَارَبُوا التِّنِّينَ. وَحَارَبَ التِّنِّينُ وَمَلاَئِكَتُهُ​

11/اذكر رتب وطغمات الملائكه 
السيرافيم المسدسي الأجنحة والكيروبيم الكثيري الأعين والعروش الفائقي القداسة، الأرباب والقوات والسلطات، الرئاسات ورؤساء الملائكة والملائكة​ 
12/ من هي الوحيده التي حلمت في الكتاب المقدس
زوجة بيلاط البنطي
متى الأصحاح 27 العدد 19 وَإِذْ كَانَ جَالِساً عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْوِلاَيَةِ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَتُهُ قَائِلَةً: «إِيَّاكَ وَذَلِكَ الْبَارَّ لأَنِّي تَأَلَّمْتُ الْيَوْمَ كَثِيراً فِي حُلْمٍ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ». 
​ 
13/ في مثل الابن الضال ترمز الحله الاولي الي ثوب المعمودية والخاتم الذي في اليد الي ختم الروح القدس والحذاء الي الإستعداد للمشي في طريق الرب والكرازة في الإنجيل​ 
14/ استشهد القديس لوقا وكان عمره 84 سنه ​


----------

